# looking for italian flag inlay



## chartle (May 21, 2015)

Took a quick look around and didn't find one.


----------



## edman2 (May 21, 2015)

Penn State has an Italian Flag blank.

Italy Flag 3/4 in. x 3/4 in. x 5 in. Pen Blank at Penn State Industries


----------



## chartle (May 21, 2015)

Thanks not exactly what I was looking for.

Though I can maybe use these rings from Wood n Whimsies. Green, White and Red with some other color to fill out the pen.

Accent Extension Bands


----------

